# Halloween 2011-Nightmare on Mulberry Street



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, here is my plan for next year and I want to run it by the haunt community... I want to block off my yard so that trick or treaters have the haunters come out to them to give the candy out instead of them crowding the front door. I have 12 volunteers for next year who are going to dress up and help me on Halloween. This year one of my nice handmade tombstones got knocked over onto a spotlight and was badly damaged this year from the mob. Plus I get a lot of trick or treaters that have no business trick or treating. They bring an infant child with a plastic grocery bag and then four or five grown women (not costumed) come with the mother of the child with their plastic grocery bags wanting treats. I don't care how old you are if you dress up I am happy to give you candy, but seriously it kind of irks me to give good candy out to these losers. My husband claims that if I don't give them candy they will come back and vandalize our property which may be true. But I would like to give the good candy out to the children who are trick or treat age and the others that are in costume. I want to give baby food or baby cookies to the infants that I know are not getting the candy I am giving out and then like Tootsie Pops to the older undressed folks. That way I am giving out candy and treats to all, but not the best candy to the worst people. Good or bad idea? This year we got mobs of like 15 or more people at a time, so it was impossible to control who got what. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. I am not a mean troll, I love Halloween and all my trick or treaters I just get tired of giving candy to people that I don't think deserve it. These are grown people not in costume, but on the flip side most all of them did say thank you for the treats and they complimented my Halloween decorations.


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

I like your idea, I know what you mean by stuff being kicked over.and having the haunters come to them might be a great idea.



I get the same type people, so my wife came up with an idea, she found the Gerber individually wrapped baby cookies,, a box of 30 is $4.50..

My candy handler gave them out to the moms with babies. and it was actually well recieved. only prob is i only had 10 moms like that so now I have 20 of they dries tasteless cookies ever, but hey not to bad if ya dip em in coffee...

as for the ones not in costume put up a sign thats says all normal humans will not be served.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

You could bag certain treats for the people in costume, or the ones not in costume. I had several types of treat bags, i.e. orange pumpkins, purple bats, etc, and I packed them all equally. However, you could put treats for no effort people in the orange bags, and the good stuff in the purple, or whatever. Then it would be an easy, fast grab.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

wheussmann said:


> I like your idea, I know what you mean by stuff being kicked over.and having the haunters come to them might be a great idea.
> I get the same type people, so my wife came up with an idea, she found the Gerber individually wrapped baby cookies,, a box of 30 is $4.50..
> as for the ones not in costume put up a sign thats says all normal humans will not be served.


:jol: Those Gerber cookies are exactly what I was thinking about. I get so many "Moms" that I will probably run out of the cookies before I run out of "Moms".

I love the idea about putting out a sign informing tot's not in costume that they won't get served, but then you have to understand a lot of my tot's are from the projects and they have parents (or breeders as I call them) that do not bother to get their own kids costumes. They are the grown women walking up with a little baby on their hip with their plastic grocery bags just worrying about getting something for themselves and not caring at all if their other children running loose have fun or not, or if the kids are out in the street or if they are even safe. I had to take several little hands and walk them out of my yard and back to their car because their sorry-butt parent sat in the car. It is sad, but it is for those unfortunate children that I decorate and give out candy every Halloween. I want them to know that Halloween is fun and mostly for kids. It is not their fault they were born in the situation that they were. I should hand out contraceptives to the breeders, that might solve everything.:devil:

Another reason I want to have the yard closed off is so that every 20 minutes or so my costumed volunteers can stop giving out candy, walk to the center of my yard and do a dance routine to Thriller and The Time Warp. Not a big complicated dance routine just a few minutes, but I want to have the music really loud and everyone doing a short scripted dance to both of the songs. I think that would be fun for the tot's to watch and for the parents bringing them. Blocking off the yard will keep the little ones out of the way and prevent my props from getting torn all to pieces. Sort of like, dinner and show only it's candy and a show. I'm not set on the music selection but I know I want Thriller and maybe one other Halloween themed song. I have a great version of the theme to Halloween, it is really fast and loud with a huge bass beat and I may use that song. I know, I know....I am a Halloween Freak!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

remylass said:


> You could bag certain treats for the people in costume, or the ones not in costume. I had several types of treat bags, i.e. orange pumpkins, purple bats, etc, and I packed them all equally. However, you could put treats for no effort people in the orange bags, and the good stuff in the purple, or whatever. Then it would be an easy, fast grab.


:jol:That is a great idea. I may even have designated helpers that know they have the good treat bags for the dressed up trick or treaters, little or big and then others giving out to the "No Costumers". I like that idea, it makes it less obvious than giving a full size Twix bar to one kid and then a Tootsie Pop to the kid right beside him. I like the idea a lot, it is both sneaky and clever....Hey....you aren't a politician by any chance are you? LOL


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is a great idea. I may even have designated helpers that know they have the good treat bags for the dressed up trick or treaters, little or big and then others giving out to the "No Costumers". I like that idea, it makes it less obvious than giving a full size Twix bar to one kid and then a Tootsie Pop to the kid right beside him. I like the idea a lot, it is both sneaky and clever....Hey....you aren't a politician by any chance are you? LOL


Haha! No. Not a politician. However, I thought seriously about packing the bags differently this year, and I think I will go ahead and do it next year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I also got mobbed, which can be bad as the actual area to walk on on my porch is small. I took great pains to ask people to back up & wait their turn and keep it more organized in giving out treats (we had a group who almost fell backwards down the stairs due to MY kids screwing around). Ihate that is gets mobbed and crazy very fast, so I tried this year to slow it down, which works. I give pumpkin cups and Desitin samples (which I get from my pediatrician) to the really little kids (clearance pumpkin cups with a bendy straw @ 90% off..we don't get many little ones).I see nothing wrong with having separate treat bags or a separate bin of crappy candy for the losers. I certainly have separate GOOD stuff for really nice kids or great costumes. All my daugher's friends got a shrunken head! Give the losers black licorice in a plain paper lunch bag. I get the same breeders...it used to bug me, but me being annoyed and saddened about how kids can be raised isn't gonna change anything. I take solace in the fact that my dad had HORRIBLE parents and a HORRIBLE life, yet he turned out to be a kind, honorable man. He said he realized early in life that he could either be a bad man, or a good man, and choose goodness instead. There ARE still successes coming from these horrid homes. Some of my daughter's aquaintences & friends have breeder moms. Yes, some of the kids are a -holes (those ones always seem to drop away as friends..YAY!) but some are nice. Perhaps your house is a bright spot in their lives they can look forward too each year. I had breeder children run INTO THE ROAD this year without even looking at all..about 6 boys....I nearly had a heart attack...

You can use the left over baby cookies, they can be mushed up and put in stuffing, topped onto a pie or baked into any cookie dough.

Is your yard/display area fenced off?? I will not let anyone near most of my stuff, since they seem to feel the need to spray shaving cream on it, or punch a skelly....


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Pumkin5: That is sooo sad. 
My neighborhood has recently seen an influx of low income housing but fortunately it's brought a lot more enthusiastic ToTs out. People who can't afford to do much for Halloween really appreciated the houses that took the time to make the holiday special for the kids. Although, I have noticed more gangs of uncostumed teenage boys who come up for candy (just holding out their hands without even a grocery bag) and an increase in smashed pumpkins and eggings.
I'd post a sign that said No Costume, No Treats but I'm afraid of retaliation. Instead, I'll give out full sized candy bars to best dressed ToTs and grateful parents. I love the idea of special treat bags for the really young kids.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Is your yard/display area fenced off?? I will not let anyone near most of my stuff, since they seem to feel the need to spray shaving cream on it, or punch a skelly....


:jol: My yard is not fenced off, but we have been thinking of putting up a white picket fence so that our dogs can come out while we work in the front yard. (my backyard is fenced and gated) I live on a really nice street and have nice neighborhoods surrounding me. But 8 streets over it gets sort of sketchy and that is where the breeders come from. Don't get me wrong, the only reason I put up all my decorations each year is for the kids (okay, and for me) and I really LOVE giving candy out to children and dressed up people. I just have to come up with a good solution to give the good stuff to the little kids and costumed people and give the breeder/undressed people a smaller treat. I spent over $400.00 this year on candy and glow bracelets and I just want the deserving to get the good stuff. I ran out of the good candy about 8:20 and had to finish up with the crappy candy, and there were some good costumes that came later that deserved the good stuff. Luckily I still have glow bracelets galore. I think I lost my mind a little when I was buying them.

With everyone's suggestions I think I will have next year solved. I am going to block my yard off so that we (my costumed haunters and me) can go the the tot's and give out the treats. I will have different treat bags that go to different individuals. The different treat bags is my favorite idea because that way no one but us haunters know what each tot is getting. I have been really lucky with my props, the only thing that got messed with this year was my Jason Vorhees prop got the hockey mask stolen off of him. I had to call a couple of young boys off of Jason because they were throwing air punches at him, and I told them that if they knocked him down that I would be very mad. But Jason survived except for his mask is now gone. I can't understand when it happened because we started taking stuff in as soon as the tot's stopped a little after 9:30. All in all I guess I am lucky but I do wire everything down as I put it up. Maybe that is why my props don't get missing. I also think the kids that come to my house may be a little scared of me, but I always say, a little fear is a good thing!:devil:


----------

